# Platy question...platy fry?...



## Pamela (Jan 23, 2010)

I have four fish in my 15 gallon tank...a white balloon molly (pregnant), 2 platy's (not sure what kind), and a female mickey mouse platy that just had babies today. I found ten so far, but they are so tiny and almost clear. There is only a little orange in the belly area. Is this normal? I have them in a small plastic sick tank at the moment. I want to transfer them to small 5 gallon tank in the next few days once they get a little bigger? I am afraid if I transfer them now, they wont be able to find food? I already bought a mesh net for the filter so they dont get sucked up. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I would really like to see them make it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Babie fish are quite self-sufficient. They can manage on their own, as long as you put them in a tank that is already been established a while, or filled with water from an established tank. 
A little orange in their tummies is probably normal, most likely it's from food they found. 
Crush some flake up for them in a baggie until it's really tiny, and give them a small pinch of it three times a day (maybe even four). If I were you, though, I'd leave them in the big tank ad just make sure they have plants (real or fake) to hide in. They will grow faster in a bigger tank and as long as there are places to hide, and you keep the adult fish in the tank well-fed, most of the fry will probably survive.


----------

